# Howdy



## backlash (Oct 17, 2007)

My name is Ray from the flatlands of Kansas. I'm just a good ol country boy that likes to cook almost as much as I like to eat. I aways had a nack for buildn things so I just made my own smoker about 3 years ago. 
 I just cooked up about 60 Lbs. of brisket last week for the winter, and as soon as my billfold recuperates I'll be puttn some pork in the freezer too.
Lookn forward to trying some different techniques, and recipes.

Glad to meet ya.


----------



## gofish (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.  Sounds like you'll be eatin well all fall, winter & spring!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Backlash! Welcome to the SMF...lots of nice folk here and tons of good information.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey welcome aboard be sure to post pics we all like to see good q-views
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, would love to see pics of the rig you built


----------



## flyboys (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Backlash, welcome aboard.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Ray -

This is the place to learn about smoking!

Download Jeff's FREE 5 day Smoking Basics eCourse:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=3 

It'll go through the basics and get you off on the right foot!

then subscribe to Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s FREE Smoking Meat newsletter:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/subscribe.html


Second download and read Jeff's FREE How To Smoke Meat PDF it's also free and full of great information to get you going and correct some of the mis-steps you may have made in the past:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## meowey (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Heya Backlash, welcome to SMF. Sounds like ya got a good start on smokin', but tell ya what, if you don't get 3 great tips or ideas here within a week, I'll personally refund your money   ;{)


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ray, looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Ray, I sure would like to see some pictures of this smoker you built.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the smf.yup-we like the Qview.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome!!!    60 lbs, thats a nice start to winter..


----------



## pescadero (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to have you on board.  I go along with the rest, share a pic or two of your smoker.  We are always interested in seeing new rigs.

Skip


----------



## moltenone (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome Ray,


mark


----------



## backlash (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome.
 Heres a few pix of my homemade box, and one of an open pit pig we did last spring.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome job..


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome

Nice build! ANd nice piggie!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 19, 2007)

Ray, that's a great lookin rig and pig ,welcome to SMF, see ya in the forums .


----------



## dejacks (Oct 19, 2007)

Very Nice! I love pit pig!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 19, 2007)

Howdy 2 u 2 welcome to the forums!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 19, 2007)

Great smoker!  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## roper76 (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome aboard glad to meet you


----------



## wilson (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome, 
Nice pits and Nice Pig!


----------

